# New treatment to create eggs from stem cells - wow!



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1169427/Scientists-make-breakthrough-egg-production-end-infertility.html

This would be amazing if it happened...


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

What a great article - thanks Miranda!

I always thought that stem cell science would be the way forward for the aging ovary (hate those words!  ) but also thought, as usual, that it would be a low priority   Good to know that it is a possible in the near future


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Wouldn't that be amazing!!! I can't imagine the possibilities the next generation will have if they are infertile, just the difference between now and when my parents' friends were unable to conceive is incredible. 

Kay xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

what a fabulous article...fertility will be so different in the future and so much more successful!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

A fantastic discovery which we all hope will work in humans.  It makes me so happy to see this research going on.  I am so scared I might have passed POF to my dd and it is good to think that when she reaches adulthood there may be more options open should she need them.

Amazing to see something nice about fertility in the Daily Hatred.  Unfortunately the readers show their true colours - the old over population comments and "nature".  I have written a response but I doubt it will be published.

Jane


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

yes very interesting indeed. 

It isn't clear to me from this or other articles on the subject whether the harvesting of stem cells can only be done on young women? (they do say POF women could benefit but do they have to be young?)

OR is it applicable to older women who currently cannot get pg owing to probable poor egg quality?

can anyone shed any light ont his or point me towards the actual paper on it? 

thanks


----------

